
Nomad – experiences and best practices at Trivago - rdmcgregor
https://tech.trivago.com/2019/01/25/nomad-our-experiences-and-best-practices/
======
rdmcgregor
I thought that was interesting. They propose some novel patterns, like the
dedicated cluster for data persistent workloads, and the use of standardised
Makefile targets for operations.

